# How was your day?



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok,I need to tell you about my day! I woke up this morning with my daily urge to check out the hauntforum. I just cannot start my day without it!
I dottled a little, got in the shower, since I was dottling, I just put my hair up in a ponytail wet and went back to the hauntforum....I then got ready in cute shoes, a short skirt and a tee <<< important info as to what will follow....

So I usually leave at 8 for work, I start at 8:30 and its not too far (about a mile and a half away (2.5 kms as I have walked it before). I gather up my stuff and walk out the door at 8:15.. Low and behold....

My hubbys car is in the driveway... behind mine!!! I dont have a set of his keys on my keychain.... I run inside and scour all the places where spare keys may be....Nothing!!! 

I calm myeslf down and decide to try his door (he drives standard so If I can get it, its all good).... His door is...... open! YESSSS

So I get in (remember the outfit) and put it in neutral and start coasting out my driveway, as I reach the road I grab the steering wheel and..... it locks up. CRAP!!!!

The car rolls to the crown of the road and starts its decent back into my drive way, all the while Im trying to slow it down with my cute shoes....

I get out and try pushing it... in my cute shoes and short skirt..... 

A knight in shining armor comes out of the sunlight... okay it was my out of work neighbor sitting on his couch on his front porch smoking a cigarette... but beggers cant be choosers eh....

So he helps me push bills car to the other side of the road (remember no stearing) He holds it in place while I run up my drive way and pull my car out... We then pull his car in.... and lock the door....

I made it to work ontime. but no caffeen for me yet... off to get a nice big cup of Green Tea....

I almost had to walk! not too bad if I would have put on running shoes.....

So how was your day, I feel better now talking about it. 

I think I will "punish" my hubby by getting him to help me with my witch this long weekend.... Our anniversary is on Monday so Props are off limits ... go figure....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow...what a morning!! The bit about the "white knight" was hilarious.

Thanks for the morning giggle!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

its a pretty funny situation, now if i didnt laugh about it,,,, i bet the car would have been locked and I would have tried jimmying it then broke the lock and ended up being late because i would have walked in my cute shoes... but Im a positive person... lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny story, and I can't even come close.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I'm glad you've made it to work in one piece - shirt, skirt, and shoes in tact!!!!! I hope your days goes a lot smoother and if it doesn't - hell, have a liquid lunch!!!!!

As far a my day, we haven been having a lot of rain this week and of course the roads that I take have been flooded out. Yesterday it took me an hour to get to work which usually takes 15 minutes. Real early this morning the thunder and lightening started and it poured so when I got up this morning, I was ready for my hour-long commute, but it turned out to the only 15 minutes. Caught a break - how bout that!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This sounds almost like a scene in a comdy movie, HR!  Thanks for sharing the fun! I needed the chuckle this morning.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hellrazor
I love the way you told that story, too funny! glad you made it to work on time and still looking cute


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

lol thanks Hella, I sure felt cute


----------

